# Milan: Li non molla. Pronto al rifinanziamento.



## admin (25 Maggio 2018)

Come riportato da Pellegatti su Premium, I cinesi non mollano il Milan. Yongong LI è pronto ad accelerare la pratica rifinanziamento ed accettare una delle tre offerte. L'altra notizia relativa al fatto che non intendono mollare arriva da Milan China (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-china-accordo-con-il-governo-di-changsha-vt62851.html) 

Ma alla Uefa di Milan China non importa nulla. Vogliono rifinanziamento e documenti sul patrimonio di Yonghong Li che deve completare anche l'aumento di capitale nelle prossime settimane.

Nel CDA si sta discutendo della decisone della Uefa e verrà deliberato altro aumento di capitale da 20 milioni, che diventeranno 40 a giugno. Quando la sentenza della Camera della Uefa sarà già arrivata.

*Intanto il CDA è già terminato.*


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2018)

Buonanotte.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pellegatti su Premium, I cinesi non mollano il Milan. Yongong LI è pronto ad accelerare la pratica rifinanziamento ed accettare una delle tre offerte. L'altra notizia relativa al fatto che non intendono mollare arriva da Milan China (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-china-accordo-con-il-governo-di-changsha-vt62851.html)
> 
> Ma alla Uefa di Milan China non importa nulla. Vogliono rifinanziamento e documenti sul patrimonio di Yonghong Li che deve completare il rifinanziamento nelle prossime settimane.
> 
> Nel CDA si sta discutendo della decisone della Uefa e verrà deliberato altro aumento di capitale da 20 milioni, che diventeranno 40 a giugno. Quando la sentenza della Camera della Uefa sarà già arrivata.



Se pensando di portare avanti il "Progetto" e convincere la Uefa col campetto di periferia in Cina, io alzo le mani.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pellegatti su Premium, I cinesi non mollano il Milan. Yongong LI è pronto ad accelerare la pratica rifinanziamento ed accettare una delle tre offerte. L'altra notizia relativa al fatto che non intendono mollare arriva da Milan China (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-china-accordo-con-il-governo-di-changsha-vt62851.html)
> 
> Ma alla Uefa di Milan China non importa nulla. Vogliono rifinanziamento e documenti sul patrimonio di Yonghong Li che deve completare anche l'aumento di capitale nelle prossime settimane.
> 
> Nel CDA si sta discutendo della decisone della Uefa e verrà deliberato altro aumento di capitale da 20 milioni, che diventeranno 40 a giugno. Quando la sentenza della Camera della Uefa sarà già arrivata.


Non vuole perdere il Milan, ma si sta incasinando ancora di più.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se pensando di portare avanti il "Progetto" e convincere la Uefa col campetto di periferia in Cina, io alzo le mani.



Perdomani ma la vediamo in maniera diversa in questo discorso. 

Io sono il proprietario del Milan e non ho mancato mai un solo pagamento. La Uefa mi rompe le balle per la mia solvibilità e la mia credibilità nei confronti del finanziamento ? bene , io chiudo il finanziamento e sistemo le cose. 

A noi da tifosi deve andare bene cosi, il resto non ci deve fregare niente.


----------



## Albijol (25 Maggio 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non vuole perdere il Milan, ma si sta incasinando ancora di più.



per me a breve lo ritroviamo morto ammazzato in qualche torrente cinese


----------



## danjr (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pellegatti su Premium, I cinesi non mollano il Milan. Yongong LI è pronto ad accelerare la pratica rifinanziamento ed accettare una delle tre offerte. L'altra notizia relativa al fatto che non intendono mollare arriva da Milan China (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-china-accordo-con-il-governo-di-changsha-vt62851.html)
> 
> Ma alla Uefa di Milan China non importa nulla. Vogliono rifinanziamento e documenti sul patrimonio di Yonghong Li che deve completare anche l'aumento di capitale nelle prossime settimane.
> 
> Nel CDA si sta discutendo della decisone della Uefa e verrà deliberato altro aumento di capitale da 20 milioni, che diventeranno 40 a giugno. Quando la sentenza della Camera della Uefa sarà già arrivata.



Domanda da profano: ma se rifinanzi (ovviamente a tassi prossimi all’usura) non rimandi soltanto il problema?


----------



## Goro (25 Maggio 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non vuole perdere il Milan, ma si sta incasinando ancora di più.



E' pronto a trascinare il Milan giù con sè


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Domanda da profano: ma se rifinanzi (ovviamente a tassi prossimi all’usura) non rimandi soltanto il problema?



Ma infatti rifinanzierà in debito a tassi piu bassi ma con rientri piu lunghi. E cosi facendo sistemerà il problema.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Domanda da profano: ma se rifinanzi (ovviamente a tassi prossimi all’usura) non rimandi soltanto il problema?



Ovvio. Passi da un debito ad un altro. A tassi da strozzinaggio.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perdomani ma la vediamo in maniera diversa in questo discorso.
> 
> Io sono il proprietario del Milan e non ho mancato mai un solo pagamento. La Uefa mi rompe le balle per la mia solvibilità e la mia credibilità nei confronti del finanziamento ? bene , io chiudo il finanziamento e sistemo le cose.
> 
> A noi da tifosi deve andare bene cosi, il resto non ci deve fregare niente.



ma il rifinanziamento lo sai cosa vuol dire no Lollo? non è che magicamente scompaiono i debiti, anzi aumenteranno a dismisura, soltanto che dilunghi il tempo. Non è che sia proprio una bella cosa. Oltretutto dimostrerebbe anche che dietro Li, dei famosi soci cinesi, Jack Ma, Evergrande e compagnia, non c'è proprio nessuno!! Che prospettive future può avere un club che tira a campare e vive alla giornata?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pellegatti su Premium, I cinesi non mollano il Milan. Yongong LI è pronto ad accelerare la pratica rifinanziamento ed accettare una delle tre offerte. L'altra notizia relativa al fatto che non intendono mollare arriva da Milan China (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-china-accordo-con-il-governo-di-changsha-vt62851.html)
> 
> Ma alla Uefa di Milan China non importa nulla. Vogliono rifinanziamento e documenti sul patrimonio di Yonghong Li che deve completare anche l'aumento di capitale nelle prossime settimane.
> 
> Nel CDA si sta discutendo della decisone della Uefa e verrà deliberato altro aumento di capitale da 20 milioni, che diventeranno 40 a giugno. Quando la sentenza della Camera della Uefa sarà già arrivata.



Vedremo se riuscirà nell'impresa di farsi odiare dai tifosi più del nano degli ultimi 10 anni.
Sarebbe veramente impresa epocale.


----------



## Igniorante (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se pensando di portare avanti il "Progetto" e convincere la Uefa col campetto di periferia in Cina, io alzo le mani.



E pensare che un anno fa si parlava di scuole calcio rossonere diffuse in tutta la Cina


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma il rifinanziamento lo sai cosa vuol dire no Lollo? non è che magicamente scompaiono i debiti, anzi aumenteranno a dismisura, soltanto che dilunghi il tempo. Non è che sia proprio una bella cosa. Oltretutto dimostrerebbe anche che dietro Li, dei famosi soci cinesi, Jack Ma, Evergrande e compagnia, non c'è proprio nessuno!! Che prospettive future può avere un club che tira a campare e vive alla giornata?



E diciamo che ne so qualcosa  

Comunque la tua risposta mi fa capire che non hai mai visto come quasi tutte le altre società al mondo operano ( sia nel calcio che fuori ) 

L'inter che esposizione debitoria ha ? La juve ? Il Real ? il Manchester ? 

Vi sfugge il fatto che il problema ( e provo a riscriverlo per la 200esima volta ) non sono I SOLDI. Il problema è che la UEFA non si fida di Li . 

Il Milan è esposto esattamente come tutte le altre squadre ( anzi meno visto che ha zero esposizione bancaria ) , quindi quando dai del poveraccio a Li per aver chiesto un prestito dovresti riflettere che cosi facendo stai ammettendo che tutti i proprietari di club o società in giro per il mondo lo sono. 

La finanza funziona cosi, nessuno prende e mette li CASH 1 miliardo di euro. NESSUNO ( forse la Apple e Google )


----------



## Aron (25 Maggio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Domanda da profano: ma se rifinanzi (ovviamente a tassi prossimi all’usura) non rimandi soltanto il problema?



Perfino Suma è arrivato a dire che col rifinanziamento non si risolve nulla.

Ed è ovvio, ormai la UEFA ha delegittimato Yonghong Li.


----------



## luis4 (25 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perdomani ma la vediamo in maniera diversa in questo discorso.
> 
> Io sono il proprietario del Milan e non ho mancato mai un solo pagamento. La Uefa mi rompe le balle per la mia solvibilità e la mia credibilità nei confronti del finanziamento ? bene , io chiudo il finanziamento e sistemo le cose.
> 
> A noi da tifosi deve andare bene cosi, il resto non ci deve fregare niente.



ci vorrà un rifinanziamento da quasi mezzo miliardo, se cosi sarà nessuno dovrebbe avere piu dubbi sul cinese.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E diciamo che ne so qualcosa
> 
> Comunque la tua risposta mi fa capire che non hai mai visto come quasi tutte le altre società al mondo operano ( sia nel calcio che fuori )
> 
> ...



perdonami Lollo, ma credo che non vuoi capire il problema, non sono io che non conosco come funziona  
So benissimo che altre società hanno debiti molto elevati, ma devi vedere due cose: 
1) Verso chi hanno il debito
2)Chi mette le garanzie

Per entrambe le cose noi non possiamo paragonarci ad Inter, Roma, Juve ecc ecc. Non so più come spiegarlo.


----------



## odasensei (25 Maggio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Domanda da profano: ma se rifinanzi (ovviamente a tassi prossimi all’usura) non rimandi soltanto il problema?



Sicuramente, ma hai anche più tempo per trovare soci/avviare progetti remunerativi/aumentare l'appeal del Milan ecc. ecc.


----------



## Cantastorie (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pellegatti su Premium, I cinesi non mollano il Milan. Yongong LI è pronto ad accelerare la pratica rifinanziamento ed accettare una delle tre offerte. L'altra notizia relativa al fatto che non intendono mollare arriva da Milan China (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-china-accordo-con-il-governo-di-changsha-vt62851.html)
> 
> Ma alla Uefa di Milan China non importa nulla. Vogliono rifinanziamento e documenti sul patrimonio di Yonghong Li che deve completare anche l'aumento di capitale nelle prossime settimane.
> 
> Nel CDA si sta discutendo della decisone della Uefa e verrà deliberato altro aumento di capitale da 20 milioni, che diventeranno 40 a giugno. Quando la sentenza della Camera della Uefa sarà già arrivata.



Ma il problema principale non era che nessuno vuole rifinanziare il debito in capo a Li? (il debito verso Elliot è per una parte della controllante, per una parte di Li)


----------



## Casnop (25 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma infatti rifinanzierà in debito a tassi piu bassi ma con rientri piu lunghi. E cosi facendo sistemerà il problema.


Ai fini del conto economico, rileva più un finanziamento a tassi nominalmente più alti, ma con rimborsi rateali ed a scadenza lunga nel tempo, che un prestito con rimborso a breve e pagamento di interessi maturati alla scadenza. È la differenza che passa tra dover restituire un prestito di 10.000 euro dopo un anno, rimborsandoli per intero e pagando gli interessi in unica soluzione alla scadenza di una annualità, e il dover restituire un prestito di 10.000 euro in cinque anni, in ammortamento con pagamento a tre o sei mesi, anche a tassi nominalmente più alti. Il peso finanziario per anno del secondo è incomparabilmente più lieve di quello del primo, come è evidente, anche se il montante (capitale +interessi) dovesse essere più alto in ragione del differimento del tempo di restituzione del capitale.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2018)

*Intanto il CDA è già terminato.*


----------



## mabadi (25 Maggio 2018)

UEFA metti i soldi da parte perche se YL non dovesse fallire nei prossimi tre anni dovrai pagare un bel risarcimento a 9 zeri


----------



## mil77 (25 Maggio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Domanda da profano: ma se rifinanzi (ovviamente a tassi prossimi all’usura) non rimandi soltanto il problema?



Certo ma all'Uefa interessa poco niente. All'Uefa interessa che non ci sia un debito in scadenza tra 6 mesi o nel periodo di osservazione del piano (4 anni) se il debito scade più in la non c'è problema.

All'Inter è stato concesso il SA con Thoir che aveva debiti con tassi prossimi all'usura solo che con scadenza 5 anni.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Maggio 2018)

.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> perdonami Lollo, ma credo che non vuoi capire il problema, non sono io che non conosco come funziona
> So benissimo che altre società hanno debiti molto elevati, ma devi vedere due cose:
> 1) Verso chi hanno il debito
> 2)Chi mette le garanzie
> ...



Ma cosa c'entra ? il milan ha il debito con Elliot una delle società piu improntati al mondo quindi non capisco il " verso chi " cosa c'entri. 
Chi mette le garanzie ? garanzie di cosa ? garanzie del prestito è l'istituto di credito che se ne deve preoccupare e non l'UEFA , garanzie di pagamento del debito è un altro NON problema della UEFA. Se Li non paga perde anche le mutande e andiamo in pancia a Elliot


----------



## mil77 (25 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> perdonami Lollo, ma credo che non vuoi capire il problema, non sono io che non conosco come funziona
> So benissimo che altre società hanno debiti molto elevati, ma devi vedere due cose:
> 1) Verso chi hanno il debito
> 2)Chi mette le garanzie
> ...



Si sta parlando del rifinanziamento e quindi non si sa ne verso chi sarà il debito ne chi darà le garanzie


----------



## Garrincha (25 Maggio 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Certo ma all'Uefa interessa poco niente. All'Uefa interessa che non ci sia un debito in scadenza tra 6 mesi o nel periodo di osservazione del piano (4 anni) se il debito scade più in la non c'è problema.
> 
> All'Inter è stato concesso il SA con Thoir che aveva debiti con tassi prossimi all'usura solo che con scadenza 5 anni.



Rimane la questione che Thohir ha decine di aziende che fanno da garanzia Li nulla, l'Uefa potrebbe sempre non spostarsi dalla sua posizione che non è garantita la continuità aziendale perché non vede un soggetto che assicuri almeno idealmente i pagamenti


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Intanto il CDA è già terminato.*



Bene , aspettiamo News.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Rimane la questione che Thohir ha decine di aziende che fanno da garanzia Li nulla, l'Uefa potrebbe sempre non spostarsi dalla sua posizione che non è garantita la continuità aziendale perché non vede un soggetto che assicuri almeno idealmente i pagamenti



Ma non è un problema della UEFA, non so piu come scriverlo. 

Se io chiedo in banca 1 miliardo di euro per comprami un ferrari secondo te il problema è della Ferrari come poi restituirò i soldi o dell istituto di credito che mi presta i soldi ?


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> perdonami Lollo, ma credo che non vuoi capire il problema, non sono io che non conosco come funziona
> So benissimo che altre società hanno debiti molto elevati, ma devi vedere due cose:
> 1) Verso chi hanno il debito
> 2)Chi mette le garanzie
> ...



Alt! Chi siete? Cosa portate? Sì, ma quanti siete? Un fiorino!


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Domanda da profano: ma se rifinanzi (ovviamente a tassi prossimi all’usura) non rimandi soltanto il problema?





Admin ha scritto:


> Ovvio. Passi da un debito ad un altro. A tassi da strozzinaggio.



L'importante è che tolga il Milan come pegno...finché l'unica garanzia che ha da dare siamo noi stiamo freschi...

Poi una volta che noi siamo al sicuro, lui faccia come gli pare


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma non è un problema della UEFA, non so piu come scriverlo.
> 
> Se io chiedo in banca 1 miliardo di euro per comprami un ferrari secondo te il problema è della Ferrari come poi restituirò i soldi o dell istituto di credito che mi presta i soldi ?



Con la ferrari ci via a donne, col milan entri in un circolo dove muovi soldi, business e spettacolo.
Chi organizza il tutto non accetta che si speculi col calcio e sul calcio.
La uefa forse appare come brutta e cattiva ma se siamo un pò onesti con noi stessi dobbiamo riconoscere che la uefa ama e pretende per il marchio milan più di quanto abbiano fatto la figc e il signor berlusconi che hanno venduto/avvallato coprendosi gli occhi.
'Chi sei tu signor li che vuoi prendere il milan ? Cosa fai nella vita? hai risorse per mantenere il milan?'.
Se la uefa non avesse fatto tutto ciò avrebbe aperto un precedente pericoloso.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Con la ferrari ci via a donne, col milan entri in un circolo dove muovi soldi, business e spettacolo.
> Chi organizza il tutto non accetta che si speculi col calcio e sul calcio.
> La uefa forse appare come brutta e cattiva ma se siamo un pò onesti con noi stessi dobbiamo riconoscere che la uefa ama e pretende per il marchio milan più di quanto abbiano fatto la figc e il signor berlusconi che hanno venduto/avvallato coprendosi gli occhi.
> 'Chi sei tu signor li che vuoi prendere il milan ? Cosa fai nella vita? hai risorse per mantenere il milan?'.
> Se la uefa non avesse fatto tutto ciò avrebbe aperto un precedente pericoloso.



Il bello è che non è chi voglia tanto a capirlo....


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma il rifinanziamento lo sai cosa vuol dire no Lollo? non è che magicamente scompaiono i debiti, anzi aumenteranno a dismisura, soltanto che dilunghi il tempo. Non è che sia proprio una bella cosa. Oltretutto dimostrerebbe anche che dietro Li, dei famosi soci cinesi, Jack Ma, Evergrande e compagnia, non c'è proprio nessuno!! Che prospettive future può avere un club che tira a campare e vive alla giornata?



Si e prestano soldi al vento....


----------



## sballotello (25 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Con la ferrari ci via a donne, col milan entri in un circolo dove muovi soldi, business e spettacolo.
> Chi organizza il tutto non accetta che si speculi col calcio e sul calcio.
> La uefa forse appare come brutta e cattiva ma se siamo un pò onesti con noi stessi dobbiamo riconoscere che la uefa ama e pretende per il marchio milan più di quanto abbiano fatto la figc e il signor berlusconi che hanno venduto/avvallato coprendosi gli occhi.
> 'Chi sei tu signor li che vuoi prendere il milan ? Cosa fai nella vita? hai risorse per mantenere il milan?'.
> Se la uefa non avesse fatto tutto ciò avrebbe aperto un precedente pericoloso.



si, la stessa uefa bella linda e pulita, il cui ex presidente, non piu tardi di una settimana fa ha ammesso che i sorteggi al mondiale 94 furono truccati perche' volevano Francia Brasile in finale.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c'entra ? il milan ha il debito con Elliot una delle società piu improntati al mondo quindi non capisco il " verso chi " cosa c'entri.
> Chi mette le garanzie ? garanzie di cosa ? garanzie del prestito è l'istituto di credito che se ne deve preoccupare e non l'UEFA , garanzie di pagamento del debito è un altro NON problema della UEFA. Se Li non paga perde anche le mutande e andiamo in pancia a Elliot


Probabilmente parliamo due lingue diverse Lollo.. 
Provo a spiegarmi un'altra volta. Prendiamo per esempio il debito dell'Inter, ora è risaputo come questi stavano ad un passo dal baratro, secondo te perché? perché non c'era nessuno che inizialmente volesse rifinanziare il loro debito, dato che già Tohir aveva prestato diversi soldi a tassi molto elevati, e come garanzia era stata messa l'inter stessa. Ecco che entra in gioco Suning, e guarda caso, magicamente il rifinanziamento viene subito fatto, per circa 400 mln se non erro.
Ora il nocciolo del discorso qual è. L'uefa ai tempi accettò il SA per l'inter in quanto il debito che aveva era nei confronti del suo stesso proprietario che ha aziende, patrimonio tale da poter mettere per ISCRITTO come garanzia del debito. Questo significa che garantiva continuità aziendale, ovvero nel caso in cui l'inter andasse continuamente in rosso, si poteva far fronte a risanare i conti.
Da noi invece questo non c'è!!! perchè il nostro debito è nei confronti di Elliott, che è un fondo d'investimento e non è il nostro proprietario!! Oltretutto cosa che alla Uefa non va bene, è che il debito scade ad Ottobre, non tra 5 anni, periodo in cui si poteva garantire continuità aziendale durante il SA. Ergo alla Uefa oltre il debito elevato, non va bene che nessuno possa garantire per questo debito e per la continuità aziendale. In quanto qualora Li risultasse insolvente, il Milan ( ma è più corretto dire la Rossoneri LUX) sarebbe tecnicamente fallito e messo all'asta, non passerebbe affatto ad ELLIOTT. 


mil77 ha scritto:


> Si sta parlando del rifinanziamento e quindi non si sa ne verso chi sarà il debito ne chi darà le garanzie


che è quello che ho detto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Con la ferrari ci via a donne, col milan entri in un circolo dove muovi soldi, business e spettacolo.
> Chi organizza il tutto non accetta che si speculi col calcio e sul calcio.
> La uefa forse appare come brutta e cattiva ma se siamo un pò onesti con noi stessi dobbiamo riconoscere che la uefa ama e pretende per il marchio milan più di quanto abbiano fatto la figc e il signor berlusconi che hanno venduto/avvallato coprendosi gli occhi.
> 'Chi sei tu signor li che vuoi prendere il milan ? Cosa fai nella vita? hai risorse per mantenere il milan?'.
> Se la uefa non avesse fatto tutto ciò avrebbe aperto un precedente pericoloso.



La vediamo in modo diverso fratello, tanto manca poco e sapremo sto benedetto CDA cosa ha deciso.


----------



## luis4 (25 Maggio 2018)

ha parlato fassone, a breve aggiornamenti.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> si, la stessa uefa bella linda e pulita, il cui ex presidente, non piu tardi di una settimana fa ha ammesso che i sorteggi al mondiale 94 furono truccati perche' volevano Francia Brasile in finale.



E come darti torto?
Allora mettiamola cosi : la uefa non accetta altri delinquenti nel sistema? Bastano e avanzano loro.
Forse suona meglio e abbraccia la tua linea che è veritiera e inconfutabile.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Probabilmente parliamo due lingue diverse Lollo..
> Provo a spiegarmi un'altra volta. Prendiamo per esempio il debito dell'Inter, ora è risaputo come questi stavano ad un passo dal baratro, secondo te perché? perché non c'era nessuno che inizialmente volesse rifinanziare il loro debito, dato che già Tohir aveva prestato diversi soldi a tassi molto elevati, e come garanzia era stata messa l'inter stessa. Ecco che entra in gioco Suning, e guarda caso, magicamente il rifinanziamento viene subito fatto, per circa 400 mln se non erro.
> Ora il nocciolo del discorso qual è. L'uefa ai tempi accettò il SA per l'inter in quanto il debito che aveva era nei confronti del suo stesso proprietario che ha aziende, patrimonio tale da poter mettere per ISCRITTO come garanzia del debito. Questo significa che garantiva continuità aziendale, ovvero nel caso in cui l'inter andasse continuamente in rosso, si poteva far fronte a risanare i conti.
> Da noi invece questo non c'è!!! perchè il nostro debito è nei confronti di Elliott, che è un fondo d'investimento e non è il nostro proprietario!! Oltretutto cosa che alla Uefa non va bene, è che il debito scade ad Ottobre, non tra 5 anni, periodo in cui si poteva garantire continuità aziendale durante il SA. Ergo alla Uefa oltre il debito elevato, non va bene che nessuno possa garantire per questo debito e per la continuità aziendale. In quanto qualora Li risultasse insolvente, il Milan ( ma è più corretto dire la Rossoneri LUX) sarebbe tecnicamente fallito e messo all'asta, non passerebbe affatto ad ELLIOTT.



Chiaro, adesso ho capito il tuo discorso. Perdonami ma non avevo capito.


----------



## kipstar (25 Maggio 2018)

non è che rifinanziando si risolve il problema della solidità.....bisognerebbe estinguere!


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La vediamo in modo diverso fratello, tanto manca poco e sapremo sto benedetto CDA cosa ha deciso.



Lollo se il calcio funzionasse come dici tu pure la ndrangheta potrebbe comparare il milan.
I soldi arrivano, la gestione funziona,le scadenze sono rispettate, i programmi sono importanti, ecc ecc.
Ma se i soldi arrivano da riciclaggio, prostituzione , droga non frega a nessuno o pretendi non freghi a nessuno?
E magari ci si inca pure se qualcuno vuol ficcare il naso nei loro conti.
Poi ci mancherebbe, ognuno è giusto la pensi a modo suo e io sai che ti stimo e ti leggo sempre con piacere.
Sei un nonnetto del forum


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lollo se il calcio funzionasse come dici tu pure la ndrangheta potrebbe comparare il milan.
> I soldi arrivano, la gestione funziona,le scadenze sono rispettate, i programmi sono importanti, ecc ecc.
> Ma se i soldi arrivano da riciclaggio, prostituzione , droga non frega a nessuno o pretendi non freghi a nessuno?
> E magari ci si inca pure se qualcuno vuol ficcare il naso nei loro conti.
> ...



Ci mancherebbe, si discute come si fa da anni. Figurarsi se ce la prendiamo.


----------



## sette (25 Maggio 2018)

Rendiamoci conto della situazione in cui ci hanno ficcato il nano e la sua corte.


----------



## danjr (25 Maggio 2018)

sono disgustato da questa società, da Fassone, da Lì, da tutti.


----------



## malos (25 Maggio 2018)

Peggior notizia che poteva esserci, questo ci porta con lui sul baratro.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2018)

Si continua qui -) http://www.milanworld.net/conferenza-fassone-post-cda-25-maggio-2018-a-vt62861.html


----------

